# cutting fluid dispenser



## PeterT (Feb 2, 2020)

For some reason this was the year my cutting fluid containers started to break down & eventually leak. Probably had them 15 years so they dont owe me anything. They looked like those old school flat bottom oiler cans with the long 4-5" skinny spout, but I just don't see them much anymore. I like the long spout because you can regulate the flow & get it into nooks & crannies like even in a bore. I tried a few offshore screw top plastic bottles with skinny stems & they were just brutal. The threads leaked, the plastic felt like rubber. 

Eventually I landed on these which are pretty good. After a month no breadown & no leaks. Cutting fluid like what is common for aluminum has very low viscosity. So what I did was pricked the end of the (blanked off) stem with a needle & drilled it with a teeny drill, maybe 0.020". that actually makes a nice controlled drip or flow. If you snip the end it comes out fast & sprays everything.
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/5pcs-150ml-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/5Pcs-150mL-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I also have these little containers that come out of the soldering industry with needle hypodermic needle ends. Those are great for precision oiling. No picture handy but I can take one if you are interested.


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks Peter, I need to get some of those. On a related note I was using Tap Magic fluid for tapping steel and stainless but the smell of this stuff when it get hot or airborne when blowing it off with compressed air is really ugly, toxic smelling.

https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-444-10016E

I ordered some LPS Natural Cutting Fluid on my last KBC order. I have only used it a couple of times but it seems to work OK and has a pleasant smell, I don't feel like I'm killing myself when I use it.

https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-444-44220

I haven't used it on aluminum yet though. What's your favorite brew for tapping?


----------



## PeterT (Feb 3, 2020)

John, I'm using Tap Magic, EP-extra for mostly everything & Aluminum when I have to.  
https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-444-10016E
https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-444-20016A

You're right, they give off odors when hot. The aluminum formulation seems worse. They may be ozone friendly but I'm pretty sure its not good for our lungs & skin. I use the aluminum sparingly, usually tapping fine threads & small deep holes. It does help to prevent aluminum from sticking to flutes & such. For regular lathe cutting aluminum I cant tell much difference over the regular Tap Magic so I tend to use EP as its a bit thicker & maybe slightly higher flash point?. Again I try to use it sparingly maybe every 4th pass or so or unless I see buildup on the cutter. I also have some Tap magic super thick but it was a bad buy. It has very high viscosity, so yes sticky but too much so. So I am slowly diluting it with the regular stuff when I need it thick-er. I mentioned in a previous post I'm experimenting with LPS creme (only for tapping & drilling). Its kind of weird stuff but it definitely works in aluminum as good or better than aluminum fluid. I can feel lower resistance but the bottom line is you still have to evacuate chips in certain cases or bad things happen. I can send a sample if you want to try, its a big bejesus tube that doesnt come in smaller quantity.

Timely you mention this because I'm just using what I have, getting near re-order time soon. I tried some 'environmental' stuff long time ago & didn't like that it stained my ways & table even with way oil on it. I eventually used it up on my saw. But like paints 7 adhesives, they are always evolving the chemistry so pays to dabble a bid. That LPS natural you linked looks very intriguing. It says no water.


----------



## Perry (Feb 12, 2020)

I picked up a few of these plastic oil cans from Home Hardware to fill with various oils and cutting fluids.






Came down to the lab the next day to find the biggest mess.  Am I missing something here?   What would you use these for?





The bottom is snapped on.   (not fluid proof)


----------



## Brent H (Feb 12, 2020)

Special funnel for individual fluids?


----------



## PeterT (Feb 12, 2020)

Interesting. Those look like the ones I used for many years. I kept an eye out but just didn't seem them around, They slowly started to leak. I assumed they were molded as a single canister but maybe they were 2-part units like yours. Just more permanent.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 12, 2020)

Glue the bottoms on and try again?  I take it the spout screws off such that you can add fluid from the top?


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 12, 2020)

That’s like what I use for cutting fluid.


----------



## Perry (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes, spout screws off on the ones I have.    Never would have though the bottoms snapped off.  I don't think gluing them would work well.  I took the labels off them, but I am going to try and return them next time I'm in Canmore.    There is no Home Hardware in Calgary anymore.  I think there is one up in Airdre.  

In fine print on the bottom it does say "Made in China".


----------



## PeterT (Feb 12, 2020)

Seems like bonding plastics is always a crap shoot, but maybe something like RTV gasket sealant might work to bond the container & be impervious enough to holding oils.


----------

